# Race for the Cup



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Not quite a Ho Slot convention but...


Friday Novemeber 4th Denton Texas Borman Elementry Fall festival

Race for the Cup booth

Two = prepared Tyco Nascars will duke it out on a High Banked Figure 8.

Prizes for winner in each gae catagory

2 Tickets to enter

Tickets 5 for a buck or 25 cents each

Sponsered by El Presidentia Of the PTA


All welcome!!! and a lot mroe to do but who cares.. lol


Coach


----------

